

Smalltalk in small talks: The Setup - Autre
http://blog.redline.st/2010/12/15/smalltalk-in-small-talks-the-setup/

======
joev
I have high hopes for this series; I really enjoyed Peter Michaux's "Scheme
from Scratch" series, from which the author says gained inspiration for his
series:

[http://peter.michaux.ca/articles/scheme-from-scratch-
introdu...](http://peter.michaux.ca/articles/scheme-from-scratch-introduction)

------
rincewind
How does this compare to JSqueak? Does it run Morphic?

It seems to integrate better with the host JVM (like GST integrates with
unix).

~~~
Autre
It's my understanding that JSqueak was (is?) just a toy. OTOH, redline aims to
be a full blown implementation of smalltalk that integrates with the jvm like
jruby, scala, clojure, etc do. As you can see from the github repo, it's still
pretty much a work in progress (plus a learning tutorial for
interpreters/compilers).

